# What to do?



## wapanther (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi all, This is my first post on this very imformative forum and was wondering, As an Australian planning to move to Portugal at the end of year and working in Africa would it be better to live in Portugal on a visa or become a resident?. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you mean live in Portugal work in Africa, or live and work in Portugal, or live and retire in Portugal, all have benefits and restraints and different entry requirements.

Basically anything longer than a 90 day visit under Schengen Convention, will require a Visa, Residency and/or work permit.


----------



## wapanther (Apr 6, 2012)

canoeman said:


> Do you mean live in Portugal work in Africa, or live and work in Portugal, or live and retire in Portugal, all have benefits and restraints and different entry requirements.
> 
> Basically anything longer than a 90 day visit under Schengen Convention, will require a Visa, Residency and/or work permit.


Hi, Yes i mean live in Portugal and work in Africa. Can i live in Portugal on a visa only or do i have to become a resident of Portugal?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

When you say working in Africa then that might allow you to visit Portugal under the Schengen scheme without the need to take up residence, it all depends on time spent in Africa or Portugal, it would still allow you to buy property as a non-resident but might make renting difficult, and might or might not make you a tax Resident.

If this wasn't an option then I think you would need to apply for Residence, which would make you subject to Portuguese regulations, laws and tax law.

I would suggest you contact your Embassy and www.sef.pt (Government dept responsible for visitors, immigrants) as everyone's case and circumstances are slightly different.


----------

